# Getting new trips request while still on a ride



## Muki

New email from Uber. Thoughts? I don't mind this new feature if only we could deny a request and not have it count against us. For example if I need to use the bathroom somewhere after I drop a pax off, I would like a way to shut this off. At the moment there is now way to turn it off and you can't opt out. So if I start declining ride requests while still en route with a pax, is this going to lower our ride acceptance rate? This is the main issue I'm seeing so far.

LESS DOWNTIME

An exciting update to trip requests is coming, designed to help you complete more trips and increase earnings. Starting today, you can accept your next trip request even when you're already on a trip.

*How It Works*

Now you'll get requests for trips that start nearby your current rider's dropoff location before the trip is over. Skip the wait and accept upcoming trips so you can go straight to your next ride.

*How It Looks*

While on a trip, you'll get a notification to accept your next request. After accepting, the screen will go back to the current trip to help avoid confusion. See below:

 

*FAQs*

Why the change?
This update to trip requests is expected to drastically lower ETAs for riders and partners alike. Riders will enjoy quicker pickups, increasing ratings, and partners won't have to drive as long to their pick-ups.

How do I start getting requests before my trip is over?
As long as you or the rider has entered the destination into the Uber app, we will automatically look for requests near your rider's dropoff location.

What if my current rider wants to make multiple stops?
If the rider has already entered their destination upon request, kindly confirm with them if it is their final destination. If not, you may change the destination in the Uber app to the final destination so you are less likely to receive your next request too early.

Is this uberPOOL?
No. The two riders will never be in your vehicle at the same time.

Will the next rider know that I'm on my way to them?
Yes. The next rider will see a popup in the rider app stating that the closest vehicle for them is completing another trip nearby, and we will also show the first drop-off point on the map for clarification.

Can I opt-out of receiving requests like this?
At this time we are unable to opt-out partners individually from this change.

Why can't I see the next rider's information before accepting my next trip?
You will be able to see this information after the next Uber Partner app update in the coming weeks.

As always, please let us know if you have any more questions!

Thank you for your partnership,
Uber Operations


----------



## Bart McCoy

This is old news, but its a great feature. Only issue would be getting a request when you plan to make the trip your last dropoff


----------



## Muki

Bart McCoy said:


> This is old news, but its a great feature. Only issue would be getting a request when you plan to make the trip your last dropoff


That's my concern, is whether denying a ride in such a situation would count against your ride acceptance rate. If so that's really unfair. Because we need to sometimes take breaks, or find a restroom, or go home.


----------



## uberhernder

I had this happened to me this morning. Got a request before I dropped the first pax off then picked up next pax a block ahead.
Im not a big fan,it surprised me and the first pax when we heared the ping. I was like wtf!!!!haha


----------



## RansomT

I just recieved the email stating the new feature is beginning today. The issue I see with it is locally very, very few PAX put in their destinations. Most PAX just tell you the restaurant or hotel or event they are going to.


----------



## Avi-ator

RansomT said:


> I just recieved the email stating the new feature is beginning today. The issue I see with it is locally very, very few PAX put in their destinations. Most PAX just tell you the restaurant or hotel or event they are going to.


No issue there, that ride will not be considered. That feature is only avail to rides where the destination is entered


----------



## Qdog915

Got an email yesterday that this will start working today for us here in central Illinois.


----------



## MikesUber

uberhernder said:


> ..it surprised me and the first pax when we heared the ping. I was like wtf!!!!haha


haha same here I was using Google Maps nav for the ride with my first pax then *beep..beep..beep* Wait what?!

I knew about this update but it did catch me a little off guard. The odd thing was I couldn't really exit the prompt screen without hitting cancel or accept (i.e. my Google Maps was hidden behind the prompt which wasn't helpful).

In execution I did like being able to get another fare quickly (especially if I can get this in a surge zone!) My second pax was minutes away.


----------



## JDavis

http://www.lyftubernewsletter.com/uber-drivers-can-accept-new-ping-driving-passenger/
Got it here in Oregon too


----------



## simpsonsverytall

All depends on the situation. 

Ride into the ghetto = maybe
Ride during surge =Yes!
Ride near your bathroom/break spots =No!
Ride when you are on a roll = Yes


----------



## MikesUber

simpsonsverytall said:


> All depends on the situation.
> 
> Ride into the ghetto = maybe
> Ride during surge =Yes!
> Ride near your bathroom/break spots =No!
> Ride when you are on a roll = Yes


Exactly, this in a big surge is monnnayy


----------



## Bart McCoy

MikesUber said:


> Exactly, this in a big surge is monnnayy


I do surge only. So of course when i get the ping, im on a surge ride. So far its happened about 10 times. And that second trip was NOT surging


----------



## simpsonsverytall

I got one yesterday that didn't work. 

Pax was going from home to meals-on-wheels type program, and then back home. 

Since it was a multi-stop trip I advised the Pax to enter the FINAL destination. 

App would not let him enter the final destination because the trip 'was not far enough' (because his destination was the same as his pickup location.

Sure enough, I got a request from near the meals/wheels from the new feature which I had to ignore.

Then we decided to END Trip at meals/wheels and do a new request. Probably didn't have to, but at this time we were both worried that the start finish distance would have tripped the fare as well. (I doubt it would have). 
Although he was standing 6 feet away it gave him a different Uber driver. 

No big deal but an example of queued requests fail


----------



## simpsonsverytall

Bart McCoy said:


> I do surge only. So of course when i get the ping, im on a surge ride. So far its happened about 10 times. And that second trip was NOT surging


I've had that happen once so far during surge. You would know since you focus on surges.

You have to really catch a surge quickly now because there are so many Uber drivers out in most areas that surge seems to mostly be used in hopes of distributing drivers across areas (not that it's often practical to drive around chasing surges).

It's also crazy when it's 4:30 and it surges for rush hour, and then the surge goes away, and then it comes back for 5 min, etc...
Nothing much changed (except in some cases for the traffic actually getting worse), but it seems like another feature that rewards passengers waiting-out a surge(at the expense of drivers willing to drive non-surge), because Uber seems to prefer cyclic surges over steady surges.


----------



## Tyler Durden SF

Ok...this is the thread I was looking for.....

I'm kinda mixed on this feature. I find myself wishing it was adjustable. Here is the situation.....

Way out in the lesser served areas of SF. Responded to a ride request. Couple with baby, no car seat. Sorry, no seat, no ride. The other drivers do it. Yea....word of advice...you can be charged with child endangerment if an accident occurs...both the driver and parents. If a cop wants to push it, even if there is no accident.

They get out...and will re request another driver. Who gets the request? You got it. Me. And the request instantly reloaded with out the possibility to log off. Two ride refusals in a row.

This was during the guarantee so I didn't want to log off. And it turns out those were the only two refusals I had during the guarantee.

It's great when you don't need to sign off. But damn......


----------



## Road Pilot

If you gotta go, you gotta go. 

After dropping off existing PAX, stop for bathroom break before driving to next PAX

PAX has option to cancel, even if you don't

If PAX does not cancel, apologize on arrival for being late

If this happens at the end of your shift and you do not feel safe driving any further, call PAX and ask them to cancel


----------



## nickd8775

I noticed it gives me a second trip with pickup either at the same dropoff location or within a minute. That is useful since it cuts the dead time and mileage. I even experimented while waiting for a pax at a store. The destination address was the store. I tried pinging myself at my current location and the ping went to me while I was still on a trip. It still went to me with a pin a quarter mile away with a 1 minute ETA. Half a mile away, the ping went to another driver 10 minutes away. 
So don't worry, your next ping will be VERY close. 
That being said, I still will end my trips to the airport early, before I drop off my pax, in hopes of getting a ping to pickup at the airport before I drop off my passenger. That method works well for me.


----------



## Tony Neo

Hi all, I totally forgot uber added this new feature. For few trips, I was getting the ping beeping sound near the end of the trip but I hadn't drop off the pax yet. I was like why is it beeping? Can someone remember what the screen look like when you are getting the ping? I had very fuzzy memory of it and didn't occur to me it's a new ping. I was using waze, does it switch off the waze screen and go back to uber app when you get the new ping or what does it look like?


----------



## Horsebm

Tony Neo said:


> Hi all, I totally forgot uber added this new feature. For few trips, I was getting the ping beeping sound near the end of the trip but I hadn't drop off the pax yet. I was like why is it beeping? Can someone remember what the screen look like when you are getting the ping? I had very fuzzy memory of it and didn't occur to me it's a new ping. I was using waze, does it switch off the waze screen and go back to uber app when you get the new ping or what does it look like?


Just hit your, "back button" on your phone and it will return to the original screen.


----------



## Ziggy

nickd8775 said:


> That being said, I still will end my trips to the airport early, before I drop off my pax, in hopes of getting a ping to pickup at the airport before I drop off my passenger.


Hope you don't get into an accident after you end the trip and before the pax get out of the car ... seems like a lot of risk with very little upside.


----------



## DunDeal

Don't know if anyone has noticed this but when I get a ping during a ride and during a surge, that second ride does not get the surge rate even though it was in the surge area during the surge. Missed out on a 3X surge fare due to this glitch. I wrote uber, waiting for a response.


----------



## casuallisa

This feature is a serious safety concern. While you're driving your passenger, you have to keep looking at your phone. That's ridiculous. 
Definitely should be able to opt out.


----------



## steveK2016

casuallisa said:


> This feature is a serious safety concern. While you're driving your passenger, you have to keep looking at your phone. That's ridiculous.
> Definitely should be able to opt out.


Why do you have to keep looking at your phone. Stacked ping comes in, one second either decide to accept or not accept.

If you dont want stacked pings "stop new request" after srating each ride.

I love stacked pings. 90% of the time its a pickup at drop off or no more than a block away. Less deadmiles.


----------



## casuallisa

steveK2016 said:


> Why do you have to keep looking at your phone. Stacked ping comes in, one second either decide to accept or not accept.
> 
> If you dont want stacked pings "stop new request" after srating each ride.
> 
> I love stacked pings. 90% of the time its a pickup at drop off or no more than a block away. Less deadmiles.


The notification doesn't make enough noise to alert you if you're talking to your passenger and paying attention to the road. That's why. That is if you actually wanted to know.


----------



## steveK2016

casuallisa said:


> The notification doesn't make enough noise to alert you if you're talking to your passenger and paying attention to the road. That's why. That is if you actually wanted to know.


Change your settings. So you want to opt out because you cant hear it? Mine is a pretty loud notification, sounds like a user error.


----------



## casuallisa

steveK2016 said:


> Change your settings. So you want to opt out because you cant hear it? Mine is a pretty loud notification, sounds like a user error.


I want them to make it safer. Clearly safety is more of a concern to me than some people. There is no option to make the ping louder than it is. I hope that helps you.


----------



## tdi_guy

When I accept a stacked ride, the app sends a notification to the stacked pax that I have arrived the instant I give a star rating to current pax at dropoff. Several confused pax and one irate pax later, I discovered a halfass workaround: just wait to rate the last pax until you've almost arrived at stacked pickup location. This has been happening to me all 6 weeks I've been driving for Uber with every version of the app I've had during this time. Anyone notice this problem? My workaround doesn't allow me to use my preferred nav app to find the stacked pickup location, nor can I contact stacked pax. Unacceptable.


----------



## Andrea Pollini

This is really a good feature.


----------

